# Lake Cascade (Findlay)



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

Is there a way to get permission to fish there? I've heard rumors you can but no one seems to know I have always wondered.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The Doctor offices that ring the quarry can give you permission, my buddies daughter works for one of the dentists and we used to get a key regular. But I found nothing special in that body of water. We would take a boat with electric motor troll worms and baits nothing to exciting. The best luck we had there is Bluegill in the SW corner. It is patrolled by a security guard.


----------



## mrw2713 (Mar 30, 2014)

That is the best bass lake I have ever fished! Clearest water I have ever seen in Ohio! I do believe national lime and stone ownes it and from what I am told it is very hard to get permission. You almost have to be an employee or a local doctor. I worked with smokin Joe bacon the old 100.5 radio announcer and he told me that he had trouble gettin permission. So if you do figure out how let me know I can meet up with you there and show you around. My grandpa was the grounds keeper there for years. Before it got developed. And I fished there ALOT! By far the best little body of water in nw Ohio!


----------

